# Layout Blinds and Dogs



## craig jansen (Nov 19, 2004)

For the past five years, I have come to N. Dakota to visit friends and hunt ducks for a week during the season, and I finally added a yellow lab pup to our family, to cut down on the number of lost cripples. I am interested in purchasing a layout blind, and was wondering from you guys with experience, on what is the most effective way to keep your dog concealed, when hunting from a layout blind. I've heard some guys keep their dogs right in the blind with them, and if that is the case, I have a couple additional questions. For instance, what's the best blind to comfortably keep a lab inside with you, what kind of training tips do you have to get the young dog accustomed to the inside of a layout blind, is there problems with the dog marking incoming birds when you just pop out and shoot without warning, is there any negative effects to shooting so close to the dog's head, besides the obvious, such as damaging his hearing. These are just a couple things that come to mind, but I'd be glad to hear from you guys on what I should do to prepare. As a sidenote, this is my first duck dog, and he'll be about 8 1/2 to 9 months old, when I come to N. Dakota at Halloween. He is obedient, but not professionally force broken to retrieve, and I can't guarantee he'll be great with hand signals either. Thanks in advance.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

You'll need a larger blind that both a hunter and a dog will fit into, and has a zipper entry/exit at the bottom. 2 blinds I've seen used a lot for this is the Gooseview Destroyer and Exterminator.

I've also seen it done extremely well with a dog blind next to the hunter's blind.

The best advice I can give is to get out in the yard with the dog asap and start getting him/her comfortable in the blind. You don't want the dog jumping around when you're shooting.....could be fatal.

Good luck.


----------



## Bull_Can (Apr 30, 2004)

I wastraining my lab to be in the feet area of my power hunter. She laid with her head out, but I switched that up real quick when she would sit up and her head would be inches from my barrel on low shots. I thought of the definite hearing loss, not to mention the unthinkable...

I ended up having her lay along the head area of my blind and she would have a camo blanket/cape over her and tucked into her collar. She can sit up when I fire and not be in my way. When I release her, I just pull the cape out from her collar.

This year I was considering getting an xtra-large goose shell and making a "kennel" for her to be in. Anyone else try that?


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Here is a link with some discussion on the topic:

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=15582


----------



## Acemallard (Sep 30, 2003)

The best thing I have found is to get the dog its own blind and train them to go in that. Our group has 3 dogs and we all have blinds for them. Hideapooch is 1 and there are a few more that work. My avatar has a pic of my dog in his blind and they work great. Just train the dog to go in it like a kennel and they can stick there noose out and see the incomming birds just fine.

HARDCORE WATERFOWLER


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

PK,

I missed that thread and your mention of my beloved CHHUUUNNNNKKKKK!

As you know I am not a trainer and both Chunk and I wouldn't fit into the same blind, do you think I would be better suited to either:

a. Buy a separate dog blind;
b. Exchange the new Finisher I just bought with another layout blind;
c. Make a hide to cover him while laying beside me; or
d. Something I haven't thought of short of leaving him at home?

You have to understand that with three Labs (his sister and father) at home, and my two kids, I do not think I can find the time, place or energy to get Chunk off alone to try and break him of what he does best.

HOWEVER, I am always open to suggestions!

Thanks!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Zettler,

I would say A or C. I think CHHHHHUUUUNKKKKK CHUNNNNNKKKKKKKKK CCCCCCCCCCHHHHHUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK will stay either way.


----------



## SJB (Jul 2, 2003)

Craig:
Four commands for your lab.
1. Come.
2. Sit.
3. Stay.
4. Lay down.

If your dog can do those, you and your dog, as well as those who hunt with you will be happy. If not, you will lose your voice (yelling) and a lot of birds (flairing) on your field hunting trip.

If I could also add a fifth command, it would be "heel".


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I thought Chunck was gonna have a damn heart attack when those first few ducks landed in front of his nose before the sun came up!!!! :lol:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Could Chunk do the Truffle Shuffle??? :lol:


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Where do you get this stuff man??? :lol: :eyeroll:


----------



## Timber2005 (Jul 8, 2005)

I was considering buying a smaller port -a- kennel and camo'ing it with whatever (i.e. camo tarp and whatever grass or other surrondings to blend in). I thought this would be pretty easy since this is my dogs "place". Thoughts??


----------



## hoots120 (Aug 18, 2005)

I just bought a pet sprot dog blind, it is like the final approch blind. Cost was 29.99. I am trianing my dog with it right now. The blind fold up toa circle about a foot wide and weighs very little. You take the band off and it pops up to shape. At 29.99 it is worth it to try. The web address is sportpet.net

Good luck.
hoots


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

Looks nice - and a great price - it is just that my Chunk is 105 pounds (lean) and the maximum size accrding to their web site is 90 pounds.

If I could just shrink him............ :roll:


----------



## WI_LabLover (Jul 19, 2005)

I can't believe that price at sportpet.net. Thanks for the tip! I'm definetly gonna pick one up.

My 6 yr. old BLF lays with me in my Zink Finisher. It's nice on really cold days but it is a little cramped. Gonna try the dog blind this year. I've held off as I just didn't want to have to focus on a dog + birds + calliing + everything else. But, both gals are very OB and steady to wing and shot so for $29, you can't go wrong. This thing should be on the NODAK store at a members only price!

Anybody field tested these yet? Gotta run, our final big HRC hunt test this weekend and today is spent setting everything up.

Have a good one guys.


----------



## striped1 (Aug 17, 2005)

the hide a pooches are nice, you can also do the same thing with a travel kennel at walmart and some camo paint and camo cloth and some whoopgrass. We use both set ups and the dogs like them. I think they like the kennel better because that is their home away from home.

There are also a lot of days when field hunting we leave them home to rest because we are also pheasant hunting and hunting over water pretty hard so they get real tired.


----------

